

HTML Generated with Python - patx44

Would anyone use this? Example code:<p>html.head("title", "sites title here")<p>Then that would (in the end) generate the HTML code "&#60;title&#62;sites title here&#60;/title&#62;.<p>Of course the syntax could/would change just an idea. But the main question would you use it?
======
aitoehigie
Most python frameworks already do something like this

------
LoupSolitaire
That's more or less what templates do.

------
patx44
Hmmmm. Ok thanks for the feedback. :)

